# Slicer throwing meat



## kvanhoesen (Sep 19, 2020)

We bought a commercial deli meat slicer However, when we slice deli meats such as bologna or ham, the slicer will slice the meat then catch the slice it just did, pull it back between the sleeve and slicing wheel cover and throw it out the slide of the slicer. Have looked every where for some kind of answer and we have washed and adjusted about every part and screw on this thing? how do we stop this? some one please help.

The meat slicer is part of the Zenchef Meat Slicer Series
                                               Model:D1-1198A
The blade is definitely sharp and is sharpened every time it gets used. It has the sharpener that comes attached to the top of the machine.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2020)

How sharp is the blade?   What brand did you buy?  I can slice cheese on my Hobart and it dont catch it.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 19, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> How sharp is the blade?   ...


My first thought as well.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 20, 2020)

Sorry but I'm not following what you're saying.
any pic's?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 20, 2020)

Blade smooth, sharp, and nick free?


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 20, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Sorry but I'm not following what you're saying.


I'm with you on that . Sounds like whatever is supposed to separate the slice isn't doing the job , or is missing . Slice is going between the guard and the backside of the blade . Spins clockwise , over the top and out the bottom towards the carriage ? 
Blade installed wrong ? ( gap to big at the back )
Whatever directs the slice off the back away from the blade is missing .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2020)

Are you holding the meat tight against the left wall, too & from the blade?

The reason I ask is that mine does that same thing when my hunk of meat gets so small that I get a little shy about pushing the meat to the left while slicing.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2020)

I think we all need the slicer brand & model & a photo of what is happening.
Al


----------

